# PermaStay?



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I heard about PermaStay. Have you done it for your dog? Is it actually safe? Our vet mentioned it when she was listing off options to get my eight month old's ears up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seirios (Jan 4, 2014)

never heard of this product, but in my opinion, i would just let the dog chew on nylabones and braided rope to help develop muscle. i just dont believe in using products like that, if his ears are meant to stand up they will. my dogs stood up at 4 months then fell back down around 5 then stayed up permanently around 6, hes currently 9 months


----------

